# Beach Bunnies 2004



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2004)

Greetings Friends! 


On June 5, 2004, you, your spouse, friends, children and bunnies arewarmly welcomed to take the day off, pack a picnic lunch, and joinother members of this Fabulous Forum for a Picnic at the Lake in theNorthwest corner of CT.


SETTING: The Lake does not allow dogs, motors on the water that exceed5 mph. It does have rowboats that you can rent for $5/hour, a woodenswingset &amp; 'castle', fishing for all ages--the lake is stockedeach year with fish, a fishing pond for kids 12 and under, a beach,lifeguards, a couple of floating docks, sailboats, a few seagulls,barbeque pits, canoes, kids and families, and we bring to it: BunnyPeople (if they're lucky) and Bunnies On The Beach! 

TIME: Morning - Evening


If you have any questions, please email me and I'll be happy to getback to you with the details. I will be sending out invitations withdirections to all those who are interested if you email me.


Just wanted you to be sure to mark your calendars.

Have a great week,
-Carolyn


----------



## wishbone332 (Mar 14, 2004)

*I'm sorry, Carolyn. I can't go. Mr.Cuddleswon't be able to handle the stress of getting there. Sorry. Anyway,like my new avatar?*


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Wishbone,

I certainly understand. 

You'll be with us in spirit, and I promise to hold a glass up and toast to you with all that can attend. 

-Carolyn 

P.S. Your new avatar? I'm sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2004)

The avatar is that little graphic you can put byyour name "Wishbone"chose a blue sphere from theavatar gallery. 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2004)

Ahhhhh!!

Well then, I love everyone's avatar. It adds color to the screen. 

Thanks Pamnock.

-Carolyn

P.S. Pam? Last fall, during a rabbit show in Goshen, I had picked up a bottle of VetRx. Have you ever used it? Just curious.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Carolyn,

VetRx works well for ear mite treatment. It also has aneffect in relieving the symptoms due to respiratory illess, however, itdoes not cure the causes of respiratory illness.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2004)

I like this little Holland head avatarbetter. Isn't she cute? Her nameis"Zaid", one of our grand champion rabbits who was sold to a buyer inJapan.

Pam

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2004)

Greetings Pam,

I do love Zaid. (Cool name!) She's become your symbol and it's good tosee her here. I actually look for her in the Rabbit Web when I don'twant to read all the posts. She makes you easy to find. I wonder howshe was lucky enough to get her picture posted. It's a beautifulpainting.

Thank you for the comments about VetRx. The breeder I had gotten Tuckerfrom had it at his booth last year. He doesn't try to sell things to meat all, but in my trying to have an emergency kit on hand, he thoughtthat the VetRx might be handy. His wife had recommended, the yearbefore that which I had gotten but don't give to Tucker, a bag ofNeo-Vite. I've given it to Tucker only once or twice, but felt that theNutrena was giving him the vitamins he needs. Is that thinking correct?

Thanks again.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Carolyn,

Yes, in general there is no need for added vitamins to a well balanced diet.

Pam


----------



## HankHanky (Mar 15, 2004)

Hello Carolyn,

alittle info on Vetrx,

I found it expensive and quite useless. In the 1950's Vetrx wasoriginally known as "Save the Baby" it was used when young children hada sniffly cold. Someone took over the product and figured out anotherway to sell it. It didn't do much for children either. Many breedersuse it to mask the symptoms of snuffles. However, it's strong medicinalsmell gives it away. Just thought I'd mention it.

Dennis,C.V.R.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi HankHanky!!!

Thank you very much for the additional information about VetRx. Ihadn't planned on using it for sniffles as you and PamNock hasrecommended, but more just for the earmites factor. The informationgiven from you and Pam is very helpful. I feel like now I know what Ihave in it.

Many Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 16, 2004)

Carolyn,

Please be advised that I and my wife, and probably six of our rabbitswill be attending your proposed gathering. We are lookingforward to spending time with some of the posters we communicate withso often on the internet.

It is so nice of you to take the intitiative to organize such an outingand give us all the opportunity to be "beach bunnies" for a day!

Buck


----------



## wishbone332 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the toast, Carolyn! Iexpect hearing all about Beach Bunnies from you after the event! I lovethe sound of it from your post, but, as I said in my last post, sorry,but no. I'm already posting a Beach Bunnies that allows you to tell me(the poster) how it was, and thanks again for the special toast,Carolyn!*

*Wishbone (332)*

*(P.S. Pamnock, Ithink Zaid is cute and cuddly, just like Mr. Cuddles, who is stilleating his feces, but I don't worry about it anymore, now that I knowit's completely part ofhis "balanceddiet"!)*


----------



## pamnock (Mar 16, 2004)

LOL Wishbone -- just don't kissMr. Cuddles on the mouth 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, Wishbone332 and Pamnock, should you decide to change your mind orhave a change of plans, you would be most warmly welcomed. 

There's plenty of time left to plan. I'll take 'no' for an answer, but will keep it open in my mind. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 18, 2004)

Dear Carolyn,
I really wish i could come to this picnic *sobs***** my parents forcing me to grow up in England!
love 4rm sad Lauren
And the Bunnies
xcoxoxoxox


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

I wish you could come too, Loz. :?

-Carolyn


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 18, 2004)

*sobs*

Heres a random question:
Whos the bunny in the picture under your name because it doesnt look like Tucker. 
Luv 4rm still sad lauren and Ebony and Fidget

xoxox


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2004)

I know how you feel Loz and Ebony, as being inCanada, I can't go either, really sucks to be me! lol. Hope you all dohave fun though.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Chin Up Girls :dude: :dude:

Who's to say there won't be another day? Never say Never!

The little cutie under my name, Loz, is my Tucker-Bucker!  His littleface is as big as a Gerber Daisy, the flowers behind him. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Apr 18, 2004)

I"m also in Canada.... maybe next year everyone should come to Toronto lol


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

M&SMom!!!

I love Spice's avatar!!! 

I just noticed it. How cool!! 

SSSShhhhh, don't tell Mocha. Mocha Mon would say that's because Spice is a Momma's Boy always staying by her side. 



Of course, we know they're both big babies and both Momma's Boys!

That's a really good picture to have gone with...Good Job!


* * * * * * * 

Michelle, with so many of our members from Canda, it's a great idea.Buck Jones is getting people together in the West Coast from thisForum, so we're technically Coast-To-Coast in America. 

Actually, anyone on the West Coast that is interested in that shouldput up a post because Buck Jones is arranging that with a couple ofother respected members of this forum.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Apr 18, 2004)

Well I think all of the other canadian forumers are from Alberta. i'm the lonely Ontarian lol.

But if anyone ever wants to do the travelling, you're welcome to cometo a Bunny BBQ!! (dont worry the bunnies aren't the meal  )


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 19, 2004)

Weird that sooooooo doesnt look like Tucker. He looks really different!!
But then this is weird little me!!!
Maybe you should all come to England. It doesnt rain all the time... :?
I hope you have a really nice time and when im older ill try and come to your next one!
Lots of wuv
Loz n ebs n Fudge
xoxoxo
ps You talk about "respected members of the forum" Who are they? Do I get to be one when I'm older?

P.P.S I've got some great news!!! friday was a really great day for mebecauseI got the results from my grade 5 singingexam i took way back before easter. And guess what?? Ipassed withHonours and to top of my day when i went horse riding i entered a clearround jumping competition and got a clear round! It was such a coolday!!

Thought I'd share that random peice of imformation!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 19, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> M&amp;SMom!!!
> 
> I love Spice's avatar!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been having issues trying to decide which to use! I loveboth my babies, lol. And thanks for the compliment on my picture takingskills, lol. I will spend hours outside taking nearly 100 photos withthe digital camera to get just a few good ones, but that's how it iseven for the best photographers.

Laura


----------



## pamnock (Apr 19, 2004)

*Loz n Ebony wrote: *


> Weird that sooooooo doesnt look like Tucker. He looks really different!!
> But then this is weird little me!!!
> Maybe you should all come to England. It doesnt rain all the time... :?
> I hope you have a really nice time and when im older ill try and come to your next one!
> ...




Congrats on your singing and jumping success! You don't haveto wait until you are older to become a respected member of theforum. Maturity,sound advice and respecting theopinions of others will quickly gain you the honor of becoming a "wellrespected member" of the forum -- I think you are well on your way!



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2004)

Michelle, 

Your post melted my heart. If I'm ever in Ontario or nearby, I'll be sure to take you up on the offer!

* * * * * * *


Hi M&SMom,

You've got a good eye with that digital camera and your Mocha and Spice. I enjoy them very much.

* * * * * * 

Hi Loz,

Pam took the words right out of my mouth. I don't mean to sound as if it's an 'exclusive' club. Sorry. 

*applause* Congratulations on your grades! Excellent, Excellent Work!! 

I'd love to take this party to England. With so many British members, Iwouldn't be surprised if you meet a few of us someday. Can't say when,but it's certainly not out of the realm of reality. Believe me, I wishI could fly all of you folks here. 

I'll take pictures so that you can see the setup. You'll all be on our minds that day. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 19, 2004)

lmao, ya everyone! Imagine Mocha causing chaos anddigging to China while you are together and I am living with thereality at home! lmao, I'm sure he will be digging and causing chaoshere. Who knows, he may dig his way to there! lmao. And imagine sweet,angelic Spice, lmao, ya right.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2004)

WHAT, M&amp;SMom???

Spice is sweet and angelic!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 20, 2004)

lol Carolyn, that's what he WANTS you to think! He's as much trouble as Mocha... Okay, maybe not quite ut close!


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 21, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Thanks Pam and Carolyn!!!!
You all will DEFINATLEY have to come to England, Like I said, it onlyrains most off the time and we dont all drink tea. (she says sippingher tea!)
Fidget and Ebony are being a bit neglected at the moment(sorry babes) because I'm doing the french exchange and my frenchperson is here.
But I'm cuddling them both whenever i get the chance (ie all the time)(so then, when you think about, really, there not being neglected atall!)

Lots n lots of love from
Lauren and the bunnies

Ps Carolyn I cant wait for the photos

PpS Thanks again pam you make me feel so special!!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 21, 2004)

*Loz n Ebony wrote: *


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Thanks Pam and Carolyn!!!!
> You all will DEFINATLEY have to come to England, Like I said, it onlyrains most off the time and we dont all drink tea. (she says sippingher tea!)
> Lauren and the bunnies




*You better watch out! We may take you up on your offer and invade England!!!*

*Pam N. *


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2004)

Pamnock,

Amen, Sista!

-Carolyn


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeh go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Folks! 

Thought I'd bring this post around again for the new members. 

*Everyone* is most welcome to attend the party, and for those thatcan't make it, we'll miss you and you'll be on our minds. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyLover (Apr 30, 2004)

I would love to come and meet the people on thisboard, but since I live in NY I think it would be too far a trip for mybunnies.

I hope all of you have fun.

Lissa, BlueBelle, and CupCake


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 30, 2004)

You don't _have_ to bring the rabbits,BunnyLover! Since I'm on the border of New York State, thenext town over is NY, I wonder if it would be a possibility.We have a few people coming fromNY.



Check out the Rabbits Only article about it and you'll see the map andbe able to determine if you can make it or not.http://rabbits.com/page_8.htm

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, man! I would love to attend this, but I won't be able to rearrange our schedules in time. 

Hopefully you'll have another event next year. If so, we'll definitely be there!


----------



## rabbitmusic (May 1, 2004)

Hello! 

Carolyn, I'd love to come to this event. I'm in NYC (Queens) and Idon't have a car, but I may be able to get there somehow. I'd love tobring my bunny Tosca. She travels up to Columbia County, NY with mewhen my brother takes us along for family weekends at his country housethere. (She HATES the way he drives-too fast for her.) Also, she goesto Manhattan with me for therapy bunny sessions, and has been on MTAsubway and buses, even the LIRR. Talk about stress! She handles itwell. She truly is a people bunny, and has the sweetest, most lovingdisposition. 

I wonder if I could maybe hookup with other NYC people, maybe bum a ride? . . .

Tosca's a Dutch doe, by the way.


----------



## Carolyn (May 1, 2004)

Welcome RabbitMusic!

Or, what about hopping on Metro North from Grand Central and taking itto the end of the line. That's about 30 minutes from me. I can pick youup at the train station and drop you off later. Trains run pretty oftenon the weekends as well. 

I'd love to hear more about the work that Tosca and you do. Very CoolStuff you've got going on there with her. Since my favorite Dutch ever,Maxwell, died a few weeks ago, it would be extra special to meet Toscaas I don't know any more Dutch's at the moment. Tosca sounds so specialand the bond with you, so strong. 

We'd love to have you!

* * * * * * * * * * *

Chin up, BunnyMommy. I'm sure this won't be the one and only time. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (May 2, 2004)

Acquaintance of mine, in law enforcement, hasasked me about rabbits' olfactory ability and wondered if theirabilitieswould enable the government to search fordrugs and explosives with less expense and effort than it currentlytakes using canines.

I replied that I really didn't not know, but he asked if he could joinus at the Beach Bunny Party next monthto get some anecdotalevidence and background from those that attend, which might support orreject his investigation. I told him that I thought most anyof us would probably be happy to provide any information thatmight be of use toward those ends.

Can you imagine that? FBI bunnies, someday, maybe! How cool would that be?

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (May 2, 2004)

That's amazing! 

My boyfriend is a State Trooper and will be attending the Beach Bunny 2004 with us. He'll love it when I tell him this!

Thanks Buck!

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitmusic (May 3, 2004)

Carolyn-

Thanks-I'll keep your offer in mind. I would probably have to get getup REAL early, though; it's a long haul to the end of the line!

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I happen to think Dutch bunnies are the best pet rabbits.

Since Tosca became mine over three years ago she has not been aroundany other bunnies. I'd be curious to see her reaction. She definitelyis a people bunny, but other rabbits? By the way, she is spayed.

Maria


----------



## Carolyn (May 3, 2004)

Hi RabbitMusic,

Actually, you wouldn't have to get up at the crack of dawn to gethere. The train ride is 2 hours. Since the partystarts around 11 or so, you could get here anytime afterthat. 

The people coming from the NYC area are actually in NJ, so I think it'dbe less of a hassle for you to take a train than to try to meet up withthem. I'd think there's more of a chance of you having to getup Real Early to meet them rather than the train route.

We'll see if anyone comes forward with an offer of a ride, which wouldbe great, but if not and you'd like to make it, it's completely apossibility. You could leave your home at 9 or 10 a.m. and beback home by 7 that night.  

Wereally hope you can make it. Tucker's not aroundrabbits much either, but he's been around Buck Jones's rabbits a fewtimes and he's quite mellow with them. It'll be interestingto see how Tosca does. 

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitmusic (May 5, 2004)

Carolyn-

OK, let's wait and see. We'll play it by ear. Meantime I'll check the Metro-North schedule.

By the way, I think my Tosca may have exceptional olfactory abilities -maybe she could be a candidate for the abovementioned idea!

Maria


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Greetings Again Folks!

Those who are planning to attend the Beach Bunny Party, please send mea private message so I'll have to give your names to the people who runthe lake. 

Since it'sa private lake, unless your name is on the list of attendees, you won't be able to get in.

Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

I _so_ wish you could make ittoo, BunnyMommy.





-Carolyn


----------



## bunty (May 11, 2004)

I want to try to work on some options and try tocome to the Party. I will have to see what is up with my husband thatweekend. Will let you know in a day or two


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

That'd be great, Bunty! Would love to have you with us.

Cut off date for an answer will be May 24th, I just thought I might getpeople thinking and talking about it seriously now.Just PM me before that with your names. 

The whole family and friends are invited. You'll see by thefirst page of this post what's up with it, and Danielle has posted thespot on the map it is in the online _Rabbits Only_ Magazine in anarticle called "Friends ..."

-Carolyn


----------



## pamela227 (May 11, 2004)

I think Sherman's behaviors are rubbing off onBunnymommy.. now she is the one throwing a temper tantrum, no treatsfor you!hehe! *hugs* Just kiddingwithyaBunnymommy 

~pam


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

It wouldn't be the first time it happened to a human, Pamela227! 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)




----------



## pamela227 (May 11, 2004)

Awwwww!! Cheer up Bunnymommy there will be otherbunny get togethers in the future I'm sure *hugs* Oreo sends her kisses over to ya to make you feelbetter! (the kind right on the tip of your nose where the whiskerstickle your cheeks hehe) 

~pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

,Pam. Thank you.


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Pamela227 and BunnyMommy:

Who says we have to wait for another party to get together at some point? Anything's possible when you plan ahead.

Stranger things have happened! You never know where or when our paths might cross.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

It would surprise me if I Didn't meet you at some point down the line. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (May 11, 2004)

Or me, as we visit Nashville several times a yearto see our son and his family, plus we recently made "rabbit friends"with people in Macon, whom we will meet at the Party in June and,perhaps, visit later in the summer or fall.

Atlanta can't be too far away.Say, isn't that where Shermanmade his infamous march to the sea? Any connection there,Sherman Bunny? LOL

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

Carolyn and Buck, all sound like winning plans to me! 

Buck said:

_Atlanta can't be too far away.Say, isn't that whereSherman made his infamous march to the sea? Any connectionthere, Sherman Bunny? LOL_

LOL! Actually the foster mother said that the person thatnamed him named him after that particular Sherman!


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

All I need is time to save and vacation time, which can be arranged.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 11, 2004)

You all wouldn't just happen to be in westernCanada any time soon would you? lol, yes that huge country north of theUSA. I'll quit dreaming, I doubt we would cross paths any time soonconsidering!


----------



## pamela227 (May 11, 2004)

Actually M&amp;Smom, I was supposed to go toBritish Columbia I think.. somewhere in western Canada for 4th of Julyweek for a family reunion thing but ended up not being able to go:? I might &amp; it's a big might, be up in or aroundOntario to visit some friends in August but that all depends on what mymoney situation is at the time 

Don't give up hope, it's still possible to meet ..things have a weirdway of falling into place and makingit possible! 

~pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 12, 2004)

The closest I ever get to being in the states isgoing to a big car show in Michigan...? lol But you guys arewelcome to come to Canada any time you want!


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2004)

Thanks M&amp;SMom, Pamela227, and MyBunnyLovesMe.

Will keep it in mind! 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 12, 2004)

Hey, Southern Ontario is great in the summer,there's the CNE, Wonderland, Wasaga Beach, Ontario Place, and tons ofother things...M&amp;SMom you could come here! lol It's warmer thenWestern Canada  Aren't you guys getting snow still over there? lol If you guys want to I could easily book places for people to stay andarrange everything no problem. I'm an expert at that! I got 25 peopleto meet up at Canadian Idol! lol


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2004)

*R.S.V.P. about your attendance to theBeach Bunny Party* *by 5:00 p.m. Sunday, May23rd.* 

Just was informed yesterday that bunnies unfortunately will not be ableto go to the beach, so I'm thinking of moving it to my place a blockaway so that we can have the rabbits. 

As per usual, people that said they were going to attend are backing out. 

Please Private Messenger me and I will proceed from there.

Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (May 20, 2004)

Well, my buns don't swim and they said they'recomin' anyway! I guess we'll have to come along withthem. Afterall, we don't want them to meet any buns wewouldn't approve of. LOL

See ya then, Carolyn!

Buck and Mrs. Buck, and the buns


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for responding, Buck. It'suncanny that the people that are the furthest away are the one's thatare definitely attending.





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 20, 2004)

I wish I could come!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2004)

It won't be that big of a party in the end, MBLM,as people have said yes and now that the time is here, they're backingout.I realize things come up, but I also realizethat people "Yes" you to death and then back out. SomethingBunty should note in preparing for her Rabbit Seminar idea.

As Buck says, 'oh wella' and 'it doesn't take many people to have a party.'

Don't bum out. One day, I do hope to meet you, and Megan and Peppy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 20, 2004)

Next year, maybe you can have it closer to theCanadian Boarder  Like...Darien Lakes...we can all take our buns onroller coasters....lol.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 20, 2004)

Aww I would really love to take my bunsbut I bet I'm the furthest away from you all - here inbleak old Manchester, UK ! I bet it will be a great day - Hope youand all your bunnies enjoy yourselves!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2004)

How sad that the people that most want to comecan't, and the people that could easily make it probablywon't.It's kind of unfair, but that's life Iguess. :?

-Carolyn

Vickie, hopefully you'll have your baby bythen!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 20, 2004)

Sadly, I won't be able to come. I want to so bad. But Apollo and I will be there with in thought.

I hope everyone has an awesome time!



Carolyn, I think you are so sweet to do this for us. You're an angel.

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 20, 2004)

LOL Carolyn Thats just like me at themoment. I agree with Tina its a wonderful thing you've tried toorganise and its a real shame that people might back out


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 20, 2004)

* sniff, sniff *


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 20, 2004)

Course...you could all come to Florida


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2004)

It's nice to know we have so many people andplaces that we can visit!I'll certainly keep it inmind for future travel.

Back atcha all if you're ever in my area!

-Carolyn


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Greetings Friends!
> 
> 
> On June 5, 2004, you, your spouse, friends, children and bunnies arewarmly welcomed to take the day off, pack a picnic lunch, and joinother members of this Fabulous Forum for a Picnic at the Lake in theNorthwest corner of CT.
> ...


I wish we could come and make a vacation out of it but wecan't.We live in Michigan and right now we don't have the money tocome.We never been to CT.How far is that from Michigan? Have you everbeen to Michigan?If you ever get to Michigan maybe we can have a partyhere.


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for opening your areas andyour hearts to all of us for another Beach Bunnies Party.*You all have a heart of Gold.* 

I have been to Michigan, *Pepper.* It's a lovely state,it's about a 10-12 hour drive, if I'm not mistaken.

A little Florida sun would be most welcome, *Elf Mommy. 
*
*Vickiejcampbell*, England is one of my favorite places on thisearth. When I go back, I'll definitely look you up.Not sure when that will be, but I know I'll get back there.The American Dollar isn't doing too well over there right now.

*Dajeti2*, if Bunty's idea gets off the ground, we will meet in Virginia next year. 

*BunnyMommy*, no tears. As I said, I'd be surprised if we didn't meet at some point. 

*Thank you all for your thoughtful and kind comments. 
*
For those that are coming to the party, can't wait to seeyou. We'll start the party at the beach and end up at myplace for cocktails andhors d'euvres with the company of ourrabbits.

-Carolyn


----------

